# Week 2 -fresh off the plane



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are some photo's of fish that came in late last nite
Yellow tail barracuda and A. Cacatoides








Bolt cat








Blue tetras








fox fish








Lda something --can't remember








Apistogramma sp. sunset---- these are my fav from this shipment








L-046








And some zebra oto's


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That apisto is beautiful. 

It's lda-105


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes they are Lda 105


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

where did u order from?


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

This order was from Peru


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are some very nice fish!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

go go go! zebra otocinclus!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see what that apisto looks like when it colours up and matures!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG those plecos are gorgeous, are you planning to breed them?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Great looking fish, but I am confused. Are you a hobbyist, or are you a dealer? It kind of looks like you are bringing in dealer type quantities, but you are discussing them like a hobbyist. Maybe a little of both?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, that is alot of very nice zebra plecos...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

ryno1974 said:


> Great looking fish, but I am confused. Are you a hobbyist, or are you a dealer? It kind of looks like you are bringing in dealer type quantities, but you are discussing them like a hobbyist. Maybe a little of both?


+1 I wanna know too! If you sell, where do you plan to sell? Thanks.


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

No I personally don't sell fish. I have a friend who takes all my extra fish and offspring and he distributes them.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Cypher said:


> +1 I wanna know too! If you sell, where do you plan to sell? Thanks.


I just posted a group order from the seller of these fish.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

That apisto is actually a female! Apistogramma sp. sunset is actually Apistogramma atahaulpa. Think that female looks good, you should see the male!!
Gary


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd like to see him!...I've been breeding apistos for the past year or so it is right up my alley


----------

